# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  2 cặp ray THK25 dài 1m5 mới tinh đổi ray 35-45 mua bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu

## CQV

tình hình là em mua mới trước tết 2 cặp ray THK bản 25 block có cánh lỗ ren M8 dài 1m5 ,đã lắp lên máy H nhưng chưa chạy coi như mới 95% , do em đang dựng thêm con máy ăn sắt mà hết gạo đang cần ray bản to nên muốn trao đổi hoặc mua bán lại cho bác nào cần , giá em mua mới 2 cặp là 11tr400 giờ muốn đổi cáp ray loại bản 35 hoặc 45 dài tầm 1m ,bác nào có nhu cầu mua thì tự thách giá hộ e ạ , dự là nếu không đổi hoặc bán dc em đành cắt 2 cặp làm đôi 750x750 chạy 4 hàng ray vậy , nghĩ cũng thấy hơi tiếc ( kèm 2 cặp vitme phi 25 bước 10 taiwan dài 1m5 cũng mới 100% mua của thanhlongcnc đổi vitme 32 bước 5-10 hành trình tầm 700 ) thank các bác đã quan tâm

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> tình hình là em mua mới trước tết 2 cặp ray THK bản 25 block có cánh lỗ ren M8 dài 1m5 ,đã lắp lên máy H nhưng chưa chạy coi như mới 95% , do em đang dựng thêm con máy ăn sắt mà hết gạo đang cần ray bản to nên muốn trao đổi hoặc mua bán lại cho bác nào cần , giá em mua mới 2 cặp là 11tr400 giờ muốn đổi cáp ray loại bản 35 hoặc 45 dài tầm 1m ,bác nào có nhu cầu mua thì tự thách giá hộ e ạ , dự là nếu không đổi hoặc bán dc em đành cắt 2 cặp làm đôi 750x750 chạy 4 hàng ray vậy , nghĩ cũng thấy hơi tiếc ( kèm 2 cặp vitme phi 25 bước 10 taiwan dài 1m5 cũng mới 100% mua của thanhlongcnc đổi vitme 32 bước 5-10 hành trình tầm 700 ) thank các bác đã quan tâm


Mình có 2 Cặp 35,dài 1,2m nè. 

Đổi thì mình đổi cho, tuy ko đẹp Zai mà nó Bá Đạo - Con trượt Khủng Bố 15cm. 

Có gì liên hệ wa Zalo : 0993.366.377 - Tuấn

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> Mình có 2 Cặp 35,dài 1,2m nè. 
> 
> Đổi thì mình đổi cho, tuy ko đẹp Zai mà nó Bá Đạo - Con trượt Khủng Bố 15cm. 
> 
> Có gì liên hệ wa Zalo : 0993.366.377 - Tuấn


ok em inbox qua zalo có gì bác cho em xin ít hình em nó

----------


## hung1706

Em có 1 cặp ray THK SR 30 tình trạng cũng còn mới và trượt bót khít, dài 1m130 dùng ốc M6. Bác thích thì add zalo em gửi hình, đổi với em cặp ray 25 nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

CQV

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Hehehe.,,

----------


## Trung Le

He. bác chủ.. em có cây
-vime THK phi40-10 dài 1100..ht 800.. ko rơ lắc gi cả..
-em chắc ko đổi đc cây vime của bác. vì nhà em đang có 4cay giống bác. Bác dùng được thì liên hệ em zalo 0918215550..
-gửi luôn bác mấy tấm hình..thank bác

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> Em có 1 cặp ray THK SR 30 tình trạng cũng còn mới và trượt bót khít, dài 1m130 dùng ốc M6. Bác thích thì add zalo em gửi hình, đổi với em cặp ray 25 nhé


ok bác , gửi em hình vào zalo nhé 0973010718 thank bác , có giá thì báo cho e tham khảo luôn nhé

----------


## CQV

> tình hình là em mua mới trước tết 2 cặp ray THK bản 25 block có cánh lỗ ren M8 dài 1m5 ,đã lắp lên máy H nhưng chưa chạy coi như mới 95% , do em đang dựng thêm con máy ăn sắt mà hết gạo đang cần ray bản to nên muốn trao đổi hoặc mua bán lại cho bác nào cần , giá em mua mới 2 cặp là 11tr400 giờ muốn đổi cáp ray loại bản 35 hoặc 45 dài tầm 1m ,bác nào có nhu cầu mua thì tự thách giá hộ e ạ , dự là nếu không đổi hoặc bán dc em đành cắt 2 cặp làm đôi 750x750 chạy 4 hàng ray vậy , nghĩ cũng thấy hơi tiếc ( kèm 2 cặp vitme phi 25 bước 10 taiwan dài 1m5 cũng mới 100% mua của thanhlongcnc đổi vitme 32 bước 5-10 hành trình tầm 700 ) thank các bác đã quan tâm


Tình hình là cặp ray THK 25 dài 1m5 loại block có cánh lỗ ren M8 , của e vẫn còn do em tiếc ko bán ,giờ kẹt tiền nên bán cho bác nào cần giá 3tr8 / 1 cặp , ưu tiên bác nào tới nhà xem hàng rinh về ( e ở dĩ an ,bình dương ,có ghé thì tới ngã tư bình thung alo e 0973 010 718 , thank các bác quan tâm )

----------


## CQV

giảm kịch sàn 3tr5 cho đi mau lẹ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bảng 35 IKO nè bác. Dài 1.24m

----------


## CQV

> Bảng 35 IKO nè bác. Dài 1.24m


thank bác , tối qua e vừa qua chỗ bác Khanh romeo lấy cặp HSR35 khủng bố dài 1m2 của bác ấy về xong , giờ e đang thiếu kinh phí nên cần bán lại cặp ray shs 25 dài 1m5 thôi

----------


## Hiep.vit

Cặp ray còn không bác ơi.

----------


## CQV

> Cặp ray còn không bác ơi.


còn 1 cặp mà em dùng rồi , may ra bác có cặp nào to hơn bản 30-35 dài tầm 1m thì em đổi cáp , hoặc là bác mua giá cao thì e mới bán thôi

----------


## dobinh1961

bộ này sao thk 35 dài 1160 có 5 trượt

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> bộ này sao thk 35 dài 1160 có 5 trượt


thanh bác , em xin thông báo là em đã lụm được 1 cặp ray THK 30 và 1 cặp 35 khủng long vào tháng trước và mới lấy thêm 2 cây vitme doub nút phi 40 chỗ anh khanh romeo , em xin đóng pick này ạ , thank các bác đã quan tâm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe con máy này bộ đồ lòng có liên quan đến em nhiều lắm đây  :Big Grin:

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

hê hê ! phải cảm ơn bác nhiều , về vệ sinh lại cặp vitme đẹp long lanh , chưa kiếm dc cặp nào ngon vậy ,ko chê vào đâu dc

----------


## Thang

Xưởng may gia công của công ty May Lê Thành chuyên nhận gia công áo thun thời trang, áo khoác, váy đầm, áo sơ mi, đồng phục công ty, đồng phục trường học, áo veston LH 0898445488

----------

